# Overdue Bitesizies ~ Amaretti



## Amaretti (Oct 1, 2007)

Larger Version


Larger Version


Larger Version



Did some cell shading for a change, I was just so pleased to see a panel of Yamato where his head didn't look like a mishapen turnip. <3


----------



## peinindass (Oct 1, 2007)

first!  LOL

man...it's lovely....


----------



## Elle (Oct 1, 2007)

Stunning work as always.  In particular the shadow of the leaves on Itachi's hair and cloak are an expert touch.  Love the color palettes as well and the 'psychedelic' backgrounds for the portraits.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 1, 2007)

Incredible work as always Amaretti.


----------



## Reborn! (Oct 1, 2007)

Overdue indeed.

I don't know how you do it Amaretti, your stuff is always exceptional. I didn't think anyone else would do that second pic you have, I should switch it with my sig since mine fails in comparison.


----------



## Verdugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Man those look great. Nice job!


----------



## Mel (Oct 1, 2007)

Great as always Amaretti ^_^
Oh You coloured Yahiko too, he looks so cute in that panel =D

Anyway great job on the cell-shaded panel, is good to see u trying new things


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 1, 2007)

"Mishapen turnip"...Win. xD
The scenery, particularly the grass and appearence of the leaves in the distance, in your Itachi panel is love. The shadows from the leaves on Itachi is wonderful and of course the man himself looks lovely. I like how you have laid down that design for the background in the panel from chapter 371. Colors of the characters themselves looks good. Adoring Yahiko there with the back lighting. So very sweet with the scratched up bits of his face.


----------



## Omolara (Oct 2, 2007)

I think that Yahiko and Itachi are my favorites. The way the shadows hit Itachi's face is really nice.

I also love the origami patterns behind Team Konoha.


----------



## MasamiAkane (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm at a loss for words really, they just wreak of awesomeness.


----------



## "The Doc" (Oct 2, 2007)

wow, those are awesome


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2007)

Imbalicious


----------



## Homura (Oct 2, 2007)

I really love the second one especially.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 2, 2007)

Subarashii... though we know that Yahiko is Juugo, so hairs could be more of his


----------



## Yak (Oct 2, 2007)

*shakes fist* Damnnnnn youuuu, Amaretti!!!  I want your skill, give it to me! 

 Those are so beautiful again.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 2, 2007)

beautiful, you took my advice on doing some yondy. *reps*


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## NullFox (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the Yondaime panel, fantastic job!


----------



## muattic (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome,that's all.

XDDDD

What can I say? You are professtional.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

I officialy think you are the best colorer on this forum. Fucking oath.


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2007)

Amaretti is the coloring mac daddy of NF. Phenomenal work as usual.


----------



## Sarutobikun (Oct 2, 2007)

LoL!

The Yondaime is SUGOI! ;D!
Love the texture^^.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

Coloring Mac Daddy.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 2, 2007)

Simply gorgeous, surrealistic


----------



## Franklin Stein (Oct 2, 2007)

can u send me the pic u used for the last one??


----------



## Shodai (Oct 2, 2007)

Amaretti is made of win and god


----------



## Shamandalie (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I've just had artgasm or what.


----------



## Sidpl (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job !


----------



## Rori (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the second one; Sakura, Hinata & Kakashi! Beautifully colored as usual.

And last one, simply because it's Yondaime and colored by you.


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 2, 2007)

Amaretti-sama you are god.

These are win.


----------



## Crystal Renee (Oct 2, 2007)

Amaretti, you never cease to amaze me. I liked the cell shaded ones just as well as your usual shading style <3


----------



## Astaroth (Oct 3, 2007)

I love the hell out of your backgrounds.  Every time, that's what you do best.


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Oct 3, 2007)

they all look very cool!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 3, 2007)

Your so good, it makes me weep tears of joy.


----------



## Chiru (Oct 4, 2007)

They're really dark in that first one. The cel-shaded one.

The other two are perfect though. Seriously. Amazing as always.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 4, 2007)

I love when you use amazing texture like in the itachi and 4th ones.


----------



## fxu (Oct 4, 2007)

Amaretti, do you do this professionally ? Go to College to study art or something ?

Your colorings are amazing.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2007)

*Wow, this is truly you at your best, Amaretti. I would say that you are the best artist in this section. Each picture is flawless and accurately painted. The colors bring all the pictures to life and with your excellent colorings, we can accurately see and feel the emotions in each picture. *


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 5, 2007)

holey shit .. thats really good man :thumb .. with the shadows and everything .


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 5, 2007)

fxu said:


> Amaretti, do you do this professionally ? Go to College to study art or something ?
> 
> Your colorings are amazing.



I did study art, but I got kicked off the course after a few months because I was so bad. XD 

It's all self-taught.


----------



## feano (Oct 5, 2007)

Your coloring on Itachi looks absolutely stunning.   I like they way you work with the shadows and lighting effects.  

So do you wish to work on anime projects or were you already in one?


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 5, 2007)

Again, thanx for the Itachi one!!!


----------



## Itachi133ui (Oct 5, 2007)

Amaretti, I love your colorings, the one with Minato is just AWESOME!!!!
Amaretti=WIN!!!


----------



## Halcyon Days (Oct 5, 2007)

you are truly gifted


----------



## rushi_chan (Oct 5, 2007)

Omg, you did it again! Those are so lovely. I really love the pattens you made for Kakashi, Sakura, Hinata, and Yamato. That is soo awesome! And the Itachi and Minato are totally awesome too. 

You are totally the best for real.


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 6, 2007)

Definetly the best colorer on this forum.  Awesome job  on all of them, love the kid...whats his face, ill just call him Pein.


----------



## Ma-ken (Oct 7, 2007)

nice coloring


----------



## kakashi-wont die (Oct 7, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> Larger Version
> 
> 
> Larger Version
> ...


fuck u for being a better artist then me bro lol just messing with u but can u tell me wat program u used plz+reps


----------



## chocy (Oct 7, 2007)

I like the one on Yahiko the most. It looks really realistic, with the dirt on his face to hint at his plight. I really like the lighting there, it is really nice.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 7, 2007)

*sings*


Coolness!


----------



## rella (Oct 7, 2007)

great work! I love the patterns in the second one


----------



## Lonely Soul (Oct 16, 2007)

All of those look amazing!


----------



## blueava21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome work!!! Love how you used the colors and lighting. My favorite is the second one.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful beyond words


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow - nice work (as always)!  The shading is done really well and the highlighting is good too. The colors were chosen just right so they look just like anime.


----------



## wiitachi (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG!! they are so awesome!


----------



## Apollo (Oct 18, 2007)

These colorings.....its as if god colored them himself!


----------



## guro (Oct 18, 2007)

Holy shit those are amazing.


----------



## Ketsueki Saya (Oct 19, 2007)

Egad, all your work is always beautiful, but that Itachi is bloody frameworthy.  Really gorgeous.


----------



## pancake (Oct 19, 2007)

Amazing~ I love your work Amaretti, as always


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 19, 2007)

Those are bloody amazing!!


----------



## masterriku (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm speechless.


----------



## fraj (Oct 19, 2007)

Why is it called Bitesize I still dont get it but it looks cooler than usual stuff


----------



## spaZ (Oct 20, 2007)

Those are all amazing nicely done


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 20, 2007)

Great as always AT


----------



## Lenalee (Oct 20, 2007)

They're all amazing. I especially like the little touches, such as the texture on Minato's vest, and the rolling drops of water on what Yahiko is carrying.


----------



## The Gallant Jiraiya (Oct 20, 2007)

Whoa the Itachi image is really amazing. All works are astonishing but Itachi image is off the hook.

You should color some Jiraiya images.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 21, 2007)

That looks amazing. I wish I could color .


----------



## Vanity (Oct 21, 2007)

Very beautiful. All of them are extremely well done as usual.

You should colour more Deidara panels sometime but that's up to you. XD


----------



## Neal Morse (Oct 21, 2007)

awesome man


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. All of those are great. And I especially like the first one. I wonder when I'll learn how to color such brilliantly.


----------



## Neko (Oct 26, 2007)

The day Amaretti does bad is the day the world ends


----------



## adil (Oct 28, 2007)

its not cell shading its amaze-o-shading..  your work is simply epic.


----------



## natwel (Nov 3, 2007)

wow where did that come from that's fab


----------



## Stark_Darko (Nov 16, 2007)

Impressive! You are very talented!


----------



## AeroXY (Feb 8, 2008)

you ARE my idot, man.


----------



## Svenjamin (Feb 8, 2008)

AeroXY said:


> you ARE my idot, man.


GRRR!!!! You got me all excited! How dare you bump such an old thread! I thought we were up for another round of bitesizes. I'm hungry and you dangled that little banana right infront of me and then I realized I was on a treadmill. You know, like one of those monkeys...


----------



## Lawliettt (Feb 9, 2008)

holy fuck that first one is fukin great, the leaf shadows... damn


----------



## Sky (Feb 9, 2008)

who revive this thread?

oh well...

amazing panels


----------



## -=Ghost=- (Feb 9, 2008)

Daaaam thats good! Im loving the Itachi pannel, specially the BG. I mean the shadows from the leafs and all the small details! aaaaarg its lovely! and the way you worked the bgs with texture and patterns for the second and fourth. love it
you rock dude.


----------



## Bresakar (Feb 11, 2008)

Amaretti said:


> I did study art, but I got kicked off the course after a few months because I was so bad. XD
> 
> It's all self-taught.



Now I'm really fascinated by you. You're colourings are awesome and I hope to see more a lot more of you!


----------



## Creator (Feb 12, 2008)

Again, AMAZING.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 12, 2008)

genius indeed


----------



## Kuran (Feb 13, 2008)

itachi


----------



## Hyuzumaki-Girl (Feb 13, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------

